# New SBGN011 / SBGN013 quartz GMT



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Size:47×40×12mm
Lug width: 20mm

List price EUR 3000
Not limited

Available soon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Verrry nice.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Do you have any specs on the case?


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Barbababa said:


> Do you have any specs on the case?


 same as SBGN007 and SBGN009, that means 40mm.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Like the black dial.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Chingoo said:


> same as SBGN007 and SBGN009, that means 40mm.


I believe that includes a 20mm lug width as well.


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

I don’t believe it. 
I bought a hi beat sbgj213 But would have preferred a quartz movement. 
Now it seems they’ve got one that is very similar (except without the 44GS case).


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

I'd be very tempted by the silver dialed SBGN011 if it had a screw down crown.



Mr. Blue


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The 013 seems very promising. I’ve been thinking of circling back around to a GS quartz model.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love the red "GMT" lettering on the black dial. There are so few GS models with red labelling. Also the black date wheel, red GMT hand (unlike the orange on SBGN003) and applied marker at 3 o'clock.
GS really got this one right. Thanks goodness it isn't an LE.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr. Blue said:


> I'd be very tempted by the silver dialed SBGN011 if it had a screw down crown.
> 
> Mr. Blue


Hi

I have mixed feelings about screw down crowns. It doesn't affect WR and is another thing to wear out, but does offer increased security. On a quartz at least there is less wear from setting.

Nice releases. I like the champagne dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

berni29 said:


> Mr. Blue said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be very tempted by the silver dialed SBGN011 if it had a screw down crown.
> ...


My sbgt241 had one and I found it needless and annoying. They provide few, if any, advantages since I do not take my GSs swimming or scuba diving generally and on top of that, the one I owned on my GS never really felt nice and smooth the way my divers with large, easy to grip crowns do. I'd prefer not to have a screw down crown on any of my watches to be honest, other than maybe a diver.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

And the real life shots


----------



## ExquisiteTimepieces (Oct 19, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> The 013 seems very promising. I've been thinking of circling back around to a GS quartz model.


You should check out the SBGN009. Although it's a hard piece to get your hands on, it's a wonderful watch. We are AD's of GS and it's been the best selling quartz piece! I think we may still have it in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

ExquisiteTimepieces said:


> You should check out the SBGN009. Although it's a hard piece to get your hands on, it's a wonderful watch. We are AD's of GS and it's been the best selling quartz piece! I think we may still have it in stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's a nice model for sure, but I prefer the cleaner sunburst over the pattern and sunburst for these models.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GS makes the most beautiful champagne dials around. I generally dislike champagne dials (maybe even hate), but GS champagne dials are an absolute work of art. They’re not a “hard” champagne, but more of a fluid shifter that seamlessly dissolves and transforms from smooth, buttery golds to creamy whites in the blink of an eye. You have to see one to really understand it. The pronounced blue GMT hand compliments it well.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I would have the silver dial one in a heartbeat ,,, it's so classy but ? if I could find one down here .

A real go against the Rolex DJ's etc ,,, A really nice watch and thanks for posting .

Beanerds.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

If I ever buy this watch, it will have a black dial.


----------



## KILOFINAL7 (Sep 6, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing these in person.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like they are out in Japan in Feb 2020 (some sites say Feb 8th 2020)

I would be interested in seeing how much it cost in the USA. 3000 Euros is about US$3329.

I am glad they are going to offer this GMT model as a non limited edition as this is an attractive model and I can see this becoming a best seller like the other GMT quartz models. It is a great alternative to the SBGN003/005 for those that don't want the numbered bezel but want a GMT

Yes there are trade offs such as the non screw down crown, but you get a watch with normal lug width(20mm) and to me that is more important then a screw down crown. I have gotten caught in the rain and snow wearing my SBGN009 and it is fine. If it says 100m then it is 100m

There does seem to be a few small differences between the SBGN007/009 and the 011/013. The main one is that the GMT hand is solid at the arrow on the 011/013 where as the 007/009 has a opening in the arrow.

As for the SBGN009 Limited Edition, at $3000 MSRP, i still think this is one of the Grand Seiko with the best value. Odds are the SBGN011/013 is going to be more expensive then SBGN009 so if you can snag one of these then do so.


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

GS champagne dials are awesome. You can only appreciate how dynamic it is in person.


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

Can the date move forward and backward with this 9F86 movement?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

journeyforce said:


> Looks like they are out in Japan in Feb 2020 (some sites say Feb 8th 2020)
> 
> I would be interested in seeing how much it cost in the USA. 3000 Euros is about US$3329.
> 
> ...


The US MSRP is $3000. Keep in mind that the European price includes VAT, whereas the US price does not include sales tax.


----------



## teslakite (May 18, 2011)

qiao.feng said:


> Can the date move forward and backward with this 9F86 movement?


Yep, date changes work just like the GS auto GMTs and the Rolex GMT Masters


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

That SBGN011 is a real stunner. Very nice indeed. Will be a good seller I’m sure.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

teslakite said:


> Yep, date changes work just like the GS auto GMTs and the Rolex GMT Masters


Thanks! Can't wait to see one in the flesh


----------



## Why-Not (Jan 22, 2020)

I am in the market for my first GS quartz GMT. The new SBGN011 looks very attractive and totally different from other models in the Heritage family. Lume is not that important to me, but I am wondering how legible would be champagne dial with the silver hands? 
Any advise from GS owners having similar dial/hands combination wold be much appreciated.


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Why-Not said:


> I am in the market for my first GS quartz GMT. The new SBGN011 looks very attractive and totally different from other models in the Heritage family. Lume is not that important to me, but I am wondering how legible would be champagne dial with the silver hands?
> Any advise from GS owners having similar dial/hands combination wold be much appreciated.


I have an SBGV205 and the legibility is not that good, but the champagne dial, dial furniture, samurai sword sharp hands and the case far make up the difference. I sometimes forget that I am checking the time. hehe


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

I've had the SBGE211 on my radar for a while and now here comes the SBGN013! I 'may' be glad I waited. I have seen the SBGE211 in the flesh and liked it a lot. The stark use of red and black are certainly two dominate colors in Japan's rich art history. And oh, that deep inky black gloss. Would you look at that dial! It reminds me of the shimmer of my former Japanese girlfriend's jet black hair. This all coupled with the GS Samurai Sword Hands, incredible dial furniture and perfect Spring Drive speak to me that the SBGE211 is The Japanese Watch. I already have the SBGN009 with the same case as the 013. It fits real nice. I just need to see that the dial on the 013 is the same inky gloss black as the 211. Cheers!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Armstrong31 said:


> I've had the SBGE211 on my radar for a while and now here comes the SBGN013! I 'may' be glad I waited. I have seen the SBGE211 in the flesh and liked it a lot. The stark use of red and black are certainly two dominate colors in Japan's rich art history. And oh, that deep inky black gloss. Would you look at that dial! It reminds me of the shimmer of my former Japanese girlfriend's jet black hair. This all coupled with the GS Samurai Sword Hands, incredible dial furniture and perfect Spring Drive speak to me that the SBGE211 is The Japanese Watch. I already have the SBGN009 with the same case as the 013. It fits real nice. I just need to see that the dial on the 013 is the same inky gloss black as the 211. Cheers!


I too hold the sbge211 with high regard when it comes to the black-ness of the dial! have you found out if this quartz gmt dial is similar?


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

Does anybody have experience with SBGN013 on a 6.7" (17cm) wrist, or anything from 6.5" - 6.75" really, and how it wears?
I'm seriously contemplating buying one, and the only thing holding me back is the size. It's a considerable investment for me and I would hate to get it wrong (I have to buy it sight unseen).


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

Mee-Losh said:


> Does anybody have experience with SBGN013 on a 6.7" (17cm) wrist, or anything from 6.5" - 6.75" really, and how it wears?
> I'm seriously contemplating buying one, and the only thing holding me back is the size. It's a considerable investment for me and I would hate to get it wrong (I have to buy it sight unseen).


it's not a big watch 
and it's push in crown
that's why I skip it 
I can get a decent discount here
My wrist is 7" (18cm)
You should be fine

it's not an investment buying GS..should be "spending"
you won't get your money back buying GS 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Mee-Losh (Jan 5, 2020)

TCWU said:


> it's not an investment buying GS..should be "spending"
> you won't get your money back buying GS 🤣 🤣 🤣


Ha ha, yeah, a "considerable splurge" would be more appropriate. 😁


----------

